

Red Dot: Product Design Awards - unalone
http://en.red-dot.org/2775.html

======
unalone
Submitted, because I have never seen such a clean, concise gallery of product
designs, and because I didn't know there _were_ such things until I happened
upon this link. Hopefully somebody finds this as awesome as I did.

Alternatively: if people know of similar sites, for product design or for any
field, really, I'd love to know of the link. It's when you see sites like this
that you realize how little you know of so much: it's like the article on the
world's greatest chef from a little while ago. I didn't _know_ there was such
a thing as deconstructionist cooking before then. With this, I never realized
that there must be organizations of designers and such until I saw this.

------
dfens
There's some cool looking stuff there. I had never seen "Light-Transmitting
Concrete" before (<http://en.red-dot.org/2838+M582dcf2224d.html>).

